# DCC Layout Question



## RBPD207 (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a DCC layout and I'm in the process of cleaning the track. My question is I have a dcc loco equipped with sound and when placed on the track the loco starts up as normal but won't move forward or backward. If a piece of track becomes disconnected could that cause the loco to not move?


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Track carries power and control signal, if a piece is disconnected, neither will flow. So if your engine 'starts up' (what does that mean?) it should run. If sound works, you are getting power to the decoder in the engine. Either a wire is disconnected from the decoder to the motor (inside the engine) or there is something physically stopping the motor, gears, or wheels from turning. Dead bug in the gears?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Depending on brand and/or programming,some sound decoders will automatically give the idling engine sound as soon as track is powered.Outside having faulty contacts to the motor,the decoder may have returned to its basic settings (adress 03),specially if a short has occured on the layout while this loco was on the track.Some decoders are sensitive to this.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Track can be totally disconnected from any other as long as the control wires are hooked to it. If you have a loop and you're track gets loose from one the joiners, the train will still run. You can have a straight peice of track with nothing connected but your controller and it will work. You don't need a full loop.


----------

